# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  cartella esattoriale notificata a Presidente coop. a r.l.

## cerviziano

Buongiorno a tutti
Mio figlio è stato Presidente di una coop. sociale a r.l. fino al 2007, anno in cui ha dato le dimissioni sia da socio che da Presidente, in quanto ha trovato un lavoro.
L'altro giorno, al suo domicilio, gli è stata notificata una cartella esattoriale, a nome della coop., per omesso pagamento della camera commercio anno 2007 e 2008.
Si è informato con un amico ragioniere che gli ha detto che se la coop non paga è lui che deve pagare in quanto la cciaa conosce ancora lui come Presidente.
La cosa è strana in quanto io so che i creditori, sia Pubblici che privati, per i debiti della Società, si possono rivalere soltanto sulla sociètà stessa e non sugli amministratori, e vero, oppure vale solo per i privati?.
Se non paga possono fargli un fermo amministrativo?. 
Cosa può fare per dimostrare che lui si è dimesso?.
Vi ringrazio se potete darmi una risposta

----------


## danilo sciuto

Per l'anno 2007, è senz'altro coobbligato con la cooperativa. 
Per il 2008, tu dici che si era già dimesso, ma bisogna vedere cosa risulta in camera di commercio .......

----------


## cerviziano

> Per l'anno 2007, è senz'altro coobbligato con la cooperativa. 
> Per il 2008, tu dici che si era già dimesso, ma bisogna vedere cosa risulta in camera di commercio .......

  Buongiono
Mio figlio nel 2007 non ricordo il mese ha deato le dimissioni sia da socio che da Presidente ed è partito disinteressandosi completamente della coop. sociale.
Gli altri soci rimasti chi per un motivo chi per un altro non hanno più fatto operazioni di alcun tipo e quindi a tutt'oggi risulta lui ufficialmente come Presidente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiono
> Mio figlio nel 2007 non ricordo il mese ha deato le dimissioni sia da socio che da Presidente ed è partito disinteressandosi completamente della coop. sociale.
> Gli altri soci rimasti chi per un motivo chi per un altro non hanno più fatto operazioni di alcun tipo e quindi a tutt'oggi risulta lui ufficialmente come Presidente.

  E quindi la frittata è fatta ........  :Embarrassment:  
male ha fatto tuo figlio a dimettersi e disinteressarsi del suo "erede". Purtroppo la carica di amministratore, a differenza di quella di socio, non è qualcosa del quale ci si può spogliare se prima non si trova il sostituto. 
Mi diapice.

----------


## cerviziano

> E quindi la frittata è fatta ........  
> male ha fatto tuo figlio a dimettersi e disinteressarsi del suo "erede". Purtroppo la carica di amministratore, a differenza di quella di socio, non è qualcosa del quale ci si può spogliare se prima non si trova il sostituto. 
> Mi diapice.

  Questa è una brutta notizia.
Quindi prima o poi arriveranno anche le sanzioni per omessa dichiarazione iva e dei redditi?
Come può tentare di rimediare alla frittata fatta come dici.
I soci si sono dimessi tutti e quindi a loro non interessa niente. 
Può da solo estinguere in qualche modo (meno oneroso possibile) la Società. non so chiudendo innanzi tutto la partita iva "magari alla data del 2007" e l'iscrizione alla cciaa, portando i libri contabili, non avevano dipendenti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questa è una brutta notizia.
> Quindi prima o poi arriveranno anche le sanzioni per omessa dichiarazione iva e dei redditi?
> Come può tentare di rimediare alla frittata fatta come dici.
> I soci si sono dimessi tutti e quindi a loro non interessa niente. 
> Può da solo estinguere in qualche modo (meno oneroso possibile) la Società. non so chiudendo innanzi tutto la partita iva "magari alla data del 2007" e l'iscrizione alla cciaa, portando i libri contabili, non avevano dipendenti.

  Può provarci, perchè no.

----------


## cerviziano

> Può provarci, perchè no.

  Grazie vedrò che risposte mi daranno alla camera di commercio e all'agenzia delle entrate

----------


## Ispettore

> Buongiorno a tutti
> Mio figlio è stato Presidente di una coop. sociale a r.l. fino al 2007, anno in cui ha dato le dimissioni sia da socio che da Presidente, in quanto ha trovato un lavoro.
> L'altro giorno, al suo domicilio, gli è stata notificata una cartella esattoriale, a nome della coop., per omesso pagamento della camera commercio anno 2007 e 2008.
> Si è informato con un amico ragioniere che gli ha detto che se la coop non paga è lui che deve pagare in quanto la cciaa conosce ancora lui come Presidente.
> La cosa è strana in quanto io so che i creditori, sia Pubblici che privati, per i debiti della Società, si possono rivalere soltanto sulla sociètà stessa e non sugli amministratori, e vero, oppure vale solo per i privati?.
> Se non paga possono fargli un fermo amministrativo?. 
> Cosa può fare per dimostrare che lui si è dimesso?.
> Vi ringrazio se potete darmi una risposta

  
Salve, ho letto la risposta del sig. SCIUTO e concordo; inoltre ci sono anche da considerare i (probabili) omessi versamenti dei contributi di revisione al 
MISE, con le relative sanzioni ed interessi....

----------


## cerviziano

grazie. 
Piove sul bagnato, ma le coop. essendo a responsabilità limitata, per i debiti contratti, non dovrebbero risponderne con il proprio capitale sociale? questo ancora non l'ho capito.
Inoltre per chiudere l'attività alla cciaa, occorre chiudere prima la partita iva?. E' necessario portare alla cciaa un verbale dove si dichiara che la coop. dal 2007 non lavora e attualmente non si sa se un domani intende riprendere l'attività (cosa alquanto improbabile)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> grazie. 
> Piove sul bagnato, ma le coop. essendo a responsabilità limitata, per i debiti contratti, non dovrebbero risponderne con il proprio capitale sociale? questo ancora non l'ho capito.

  Infatti, i SOCI rispondono con il proprio capitale conferito; ma gli AMMINISTRATORI rispondono ilimitatamente di fronte al fisco .....     

> Inoltre per chiudere l'attività alla cciaa, occorre chiudere prima la partita iva?.

  Sì.    

> E' necessario portare alla cciaa un verbale dove si dichiara che la coop. dal 2007 non lavora e attualmente non si sa se un domani intende riprendere l'attività (cosa alquanto improbabile)

  Non serve. 
ciao

----------


## cerviziano

Buongiorno,
Ho avuto la possibiltà di avere informazioni precise su come chiudere l'attività senza spendere una grossa cifra e ve lo comunixo sperando che possa esservi di aiuto.
1) La partita iva non si può chiudere.
2) Alla cciaa non si può fare niente.
Bisogna chiedere all'Assessorato attività produttive lo scioglimento della coop. sociale ai sensi dell'art. 2545 septiesdecies c.c., e poi aspettare la chiusura.
Spero di essere stato utile.
a presto

----------

